# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Sertraline (Zoloft) en Verliefdheid

## PlayThatsong

Hallo,

Sinds 6 weken neem ik sertraline 100 mg (opgebouwd). Ik heb al een aantal jaren een relatie, die met veel ups and downs ging maar ik zag hem doodgraag. Sinds ik deze medicatie neem is de verliefdheid voor hem geleidelijk aan afgenomen. Ik heb continu een dubbel gevoel en weet niet of ik hem nog graag zie of niet. Ik wil hem niet kwijt maar het voelt ook niet meer zo intens als eerst en ik begin eraan te twijfelen of ik het nog wel wil. Ligt dit aan de medicatie of is de liefde gewoon over? Ik vind het vreemd dat ik na een aantal jaren hem doodgraag gezien te hebben, nu ineens een wrang gevoel heb bij de relatie en me er niet fijn bij voel altijd.

Is het mogelijk dat deze medicatie hierop fel inwerkt en gaat dat geleidelijk aan ook terug voorbij of stopt dat pas als de medicatie stopt?

alvast bedankt!

----------

